# the asian giant's stunning face --china skylines collection



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow that one tall building in Chongqing looks like 2 IFC in Hong Kong


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

little universe said:


> well done, jutinyoung!
> 
> I like all yr photos especially the ones from Qingdao and Chongqing!  :cheers:


 thank you! i must say all the credit belong to original authors, they really did good job! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning...


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Severiano said:


> Wow that one tall building in Chongqing looks like 2 IFC in Hong Kong


 Wow! you are really skilled at telling it, good for you !


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

iluvu said:


> All cities are amazing...



thank you very much, it's very kind of you to say this, thank you for your encouragement


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Linguine said:


> stunning...



Thank you! the stunning is partly contributed by original authors'hardworking，appreciated their good job.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*Dalian(Chinese:大连 ； Japanese: 大連； Russian: Дальний)*

*^^one of the fifteen sub provincial level metropolis* 
*^^second largest city of northeast province of liaoning and fourth largest city in china northeast where 100million people live *

Dalian is a very nice city, but always keep it's head down.

it used to be a colony of russia empire, and then was occupied by japan for 40years, so dalian's development was effected a lot by both of them, acturally you even can say the two country gave birth to this city whose history is just 100year's long--- date right from russia's invation, that makes dalian the only city in asia where russian and japanese culture blend with each other and then become a city's original style, different from shanghai or tianjin who have long chinese history, and original style there is chinese native, 

then, what the special city of dalian looks like, part of the china's stunning face, of dalian , keep going~~


* location of dalian sub-provincial level metropolis within china*


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*Dalian* second largest city of northeast province of Liaoning,and fourth largest in china northeast, one of the 15 sub provincial municipality


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm surprised you still use the old names for some cities such as Peking and Canton. 

Great photos tho!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

jutinyoung said:


> Thank you! the stunning is partly contributed by original authors'hardworking，appreciated their good job.


And you should give them credit.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice cities!

我爱中国！


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I would like to see more chinese cities....


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm surprised you still use the old names for some cities such as Peking and Canton.
> 
> Great photos tho!


 really? ha!:lol:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

null said:


> And you should give them credit.


 thanks!:cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Very nice cities!
> 
> 我爱中国！


thank you! it's very kind of you to say that.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Highcliff said:


> I would like to see more chinese cities....


thanyou, you got it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those recent photos are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

* CHENGDU*
city code:028(3digital)
^^ Capital of sichuan province
^^ Second largest city in china southwest
^^ One of the 15 sub provincila level metropolis


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Wow, the mix of architectural styles in Dalian is awesome! There's so much more to Chinese cities than seas of residential blocks!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*CHENGDU*


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*QINGDAO*
*city code:0531 *

^^one of the 15 sub provincial municipality
^^second largest city of shandong province, 
^^economic center of shandong provice


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*Qingdao*, second largest city of shandong province, one of the 15 sub provincial municipality


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*Harbin( Chinese:哈尔滨; Russian: Харбин; Korean: Харбин)*






*^^ capital and largest metropolis of the northeast province of Heolongjiang*

*^^ second largest city of china northeast and political ecnomic culture commercial and traffic center of china northeast's north half.

^^ sub-provicial level
*
location of harbin sub-provincial level metropolis(red) in province of Heilongjiang(dark yellow) and China(light yellow)










Harbin, the second largest of china northeast in bird's eye from high attitude









it's a city by the river of Heilongjiang


















Harbin's unique skyline consist of highrise buildings with modern structure but traditional style.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

* haebin*


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

great modern architecture there. Very nice.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

What about Shenzhen?


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

* SHENZHEN *


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

briker said:


> great modern architecture there. Very nice.



so, which city is the lucky one to has the honor of being appreciated by your excellency? :cheers:


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

every I guess
BTW, 10 years later, China cities will be much more amazing and massive


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

GIGIGAGA said:


> every I guess
> BTW, 10 years later, China cities will be much more amazing and massive


:banana:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

This has to be posted
53043267

Edit: Sorry, how do you embed videos from vimeo again? It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

^ Wow. 
The time lapses are awesome...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

ProdayuSlona said:


> This has to be posted
> http://vimeo.com/53043267
> 
> Edit: Sorry, how do you embed videos from vimeo again? It doesn't seem to be working.


 
*["vimeo"]53043267[/"vimeo"]* ( just remove the quotation marks )


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, fixed.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

never forget *HONGKONG!!*


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Shenyang or ( Chinese:沈阳; Manchú: Mukden)




^^^capital and largest metropolis of the northeast province of Liaoning
^^^the largest city of china northeast and political ecnomic culture commercial and traffic center
^^^sub-provicial level


shenyang's location within the map of china


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

OmI92 said:


> Shanghai got a very decent skyline.


 how do you like nanjing's skyline? many people in china prefer nanjing's than that of shanghai.:cheers:


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

jutinyoung said:


> *CHONGQING*


I've only been to China once; in 2009. For someone from a relatively rural place like Norway, though, places like Beijing and especially Shanghai were truly awesome.

I did not, however, visit Chongqing (very few Norwegians even know that it exists, it seems), but from your pictures, I have to say that CQ has the best looking skyline so far. :happy:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos, stunning skylines indeed.. :cheers:


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

My friend post more of Chongqing please  :

It's would be a bless for my eyes !

Chongqing has the biggest potential in term of skylines in China , it has superb natural configurations , and every skycraper wich would be built in the central peninsula will add significativly density and luminosity to the general skyline , even if it's a simple boxy highrise , it's a fantastic urban advantage to have already an old and dense center localised in a litte area for a city wich want to modernize itself and attract people from the whole world , they have "just" to revitalize the center and add tall and slender offices ( not a difficult task in china ) , saving the caracter and culture while constructing is very important in the case of chongqing , ...

I think there's no need for brand new CBD's merging from nowhere in nowhere for CQ , the biggest step now I think for this city is to build a Landmark , a Unique Landmark like nothing constructed before in China , it has to be special and attracting , not like the tons of 600m blocs under construction in other chinese cities , it must show caracter *and* modernity ..

But I'm confident about the future of this city , it will play important roles in the region in a no far future !


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome pics!
Pls, keep posting!:cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Spearman said:


> I've only been to China once; in 2009. For someone from a relatively rural place like Norway, though, places like Beijing and especially Shanghai were truly awesome.
> 
> I did not, however, visit Chongqing (very few Norwegians even know that it exists, it seems), but from your pictures, I have to say that CQ has the best looking skyline so far. :happy:



i come from rural place too, not a rural place like norway, i mean my hometown is really "rural" most people there live on farming, no shopping hall, no supermarket, no bus, you sow seeds of vegetables or fruit in your yard , you feed chickens to get eags, you live in little house of singel floor,
you walk on narrow street without signal lights 
every thing is quite different from that in big cities , and i think that's why i feel it so stunning when the first time i when to shanghai, it's because the big difference, the contrast , but it's hard to say which kind of life is better, even as a rural man from far away and poor area i am surposed by sb to have a dream of living in beijing or shanghai on day, but 
to tell you the truth, i prefer rural life which is quite and peaceful, i like quite and peaceful, i liketo live with natural,


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

jutinyoung said:


> *SHANGHAI*
> 
> *city code:021*
> 
> ...


How is Singapore is a part of Greater China region? I know that Chinese population makes the major bulk of Singapore population after rapid immigration during British rule, marginalizing the native Malay people, but that doesn't mean that Singapore is part of Greater China :nuts:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

china skylines....:master::master::master:


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome pics! :yes:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

skanny said:


> My friend post more of Chongqing please  :
> 
> It's would be a bless for my eyes !
> 
> ...



yes, chongqing has the most potentail, not only the potentail to has a top skyline, and to become a Metropoles which has top influencial in many fields.:banana:


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

sepul said:


> How is Singapore is a part of Greater China region? I know that Chinese population makes the major bulk of Singapore population after rapid immigration during British rule, marginalizing the native Malay people, but that doesn't mean that Singapore is part of Greater China :nuts:


You're right. The term "Greater China" only refers to Mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan. It's frequently confused with the term "Sinophone world" which would include Singapore.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

sepul said:


> How is Singapore is a part of Greater China region? I know that Chinese population makes the major bulk of Singapore population after rapid immigration during British rule, marginalizing the native Malay people, but that doesn't mean that Singapore is part of Greater China :nuts:


 Really? wow~ that's not what they say when they appllying for business offers in china, i always thought it is a part of the GC, and that's why it get special interest from china mainland, interest which only greater china members like HK and TW have the oppotunity to benefit from and benefit from it in the name of chinese :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Highcliff said:


> china skylines....:master::master::master:


really? thank you so much for such kind of encouragement


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

cfredo said:


> You're right. The term "Greater China" only refers to Mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan. It's frequently confused with the term "Sinophone world" which would include Singapore.



thank you for replay, i hope your words will not make things complicated.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

^^No, chinatowns aren't countries. 
"Sinophone world" refers to countries with Chinese as a primary, administrative, or native language. This has nothing do with business ties or economic relations. 

Sinophone world = countries in dark blue








Source: wikipedia

...and now back to topic! We want to see more of those awesome Chinese skylines! :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Mariscalito said:


> Awesome pics! :yes:


 thank you very much! :cheers:


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Shanghai , china's tallest， shanghai center of 632m undergoing~

location of the site


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shanghai's latest updatever 500m in aprail 11th











http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o695/JUTINGYOUNG/130412110342886_zpsb2550dd4.jpg


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*Shijiazhuang*

^^the provincial capital of hebei province in north china 
^^very close to beijing 



the location of the Prefecture administritive region of shijiazhuang within china and within hebei province as the provincial capital city.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

jutinyoung said:


> Really? wow~ that's not what they say when they appllying for business offers in china, i always thought it is a part of the GC, and that's why it get special interest from china mainland, interest which only greater china members like HK and TW have the oppotunity to benefit from and benefit from it in the name of chinese :cheers:


do you even know where Singapore is located? + though Singapore mantains robust trade with China, the city state is in fact an ally of USA.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

ProdayuSlona said:


> This has to be posted
> 53043267
> 
> Edit: Sorry, how do you embed videos from vimeo again? It doesn't seem to be working.


:nuts: This video made my eyes pop out... the future has already arrived in China's wealthiest cities!!!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shanghai say hello!

the city's latest shots in 2013, heading to cbd from long distance


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Blade Runner.....


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Tianjin 2014

location next to Beijing, population 12million, position among the 4 cities which directly leaded by the central government, GDP around 23billion USD, gdp per capital close to 20000USD. 

classic skyscrapers, beautiful and elegent western buildings, very clean,modern,and flourishes,
this is the great metropolis which just so much deserve your appreciation.


it just, china is so big, and has so many great cities, so Tianjin acturally represents those cities which behind the lights of shanghai and Beijing while being ignore by you people

and what I'm gonna to do is guide you to learn about them





very much like an Europen city or a north American one , isn't it?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the most amazing tour, jutinyoung  The photos are beautiful and look very western...as you say...very much like a European or American city :cheers:

Please keep sharing with us, my friend


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Chongqing,whose abbreviation is CQ,

remember it, CQ


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

you wanna check it out Tianjin's street view?

here are the steps to do it:

step 1st :click the address below:
http://map.qq.com/?pid=web.map&ie=utf-8&w=天津

and you will see this, just like google map



step 2nd:click the button with a sing of camera, after you did that, the button will become dark, and when you point the mouse on a certain place on the map, the mouse will become a camera, and you will see an preview,
like this:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

WUXI:
the second biggest city of Jiangsu province, following NANKING and SUCHOU, despite its being offcilally ranked as no2,being next only to the provincial capital of NANKING

attention please, the chinese character"米“ = meter


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> Thank you for the most amazing tour, jutinyoung  The photos are beautiful and look very western...as you say...very much like a European or American city :cheers:
> 
> Please keep sharing with us, my friend


 I have just seen the thread of European Cities Skylines , I have to adimit that Tianjin and europen cities ,they are not that similar to each other, especially when you are given the truth that there are tons of residencial highrise buildings in Tianjin, most of them are less than 15years, while europen cities has very much higher proportion of old buildings,and succefully protected the layout and traditional style of the city, all of these make them looked very cultural and attractive.

and I think why Tianjin as a mainland Chinese city is paticularlly cultural and attractive at least to me, is because it releatively more like an Europen city and share more common in aspects including history, cultural, traditional ,the attitude and the ability to protect the old city compared to other Chinese cities,
maybe, I said maybe it's not that much like an europen city if we conside it in isolated circumstance, but ,is does if we compared it to other Chinese cities,


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ This particular photo looks so much like an European or American city  It especially reminds me of greater spanish cities 

Thank you for your efffort in SSC


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ This particular photo looks so much like an European or American city  It especially reminds me of greater spanish cities
> 
> Thank you for your efffort in SSC



yes! it's true, I feel it in the same way!! especially the circular construction in the bottom of the photo(what you call this kind of building?), what came to my mind when i saw it is matador and Zoro!!!

very Spanish!!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Beijing 2014


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Bro you're neglecting Shenzhen a lot, which will become China's no.1 city by 2025. Shenzhen has nearly *ninety* 200m+ buildings in U/C and prep, more than Guangzhou, Shanghai and Beijing combined. I wish you post more recent photos of Shenzhen :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Bro you're neglecting Shenzhen a lot, which will become China's no.1 city by 2025. Shenzhen has nearly *ninety* 200m+ buildings in U/C and prep, more than Guangzhou, Shanghai and Beijing combined. I wish you post more recent photos of Shenzhen :cheers:


 
i has been 2 years since i started this thread, but as you can see, there are only 5 pages in this thread, 
i have to say it's not very easy to find that many ideal picture by yourself,

so I'm afraid i neglected many cities, my apologies.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Beijing 2014,wangjing soho


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

nothing


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Bro you're neglecting Shenzhen a lot, which will become China's no.1 city by 2025. Shenzhen has nearly *ninety* 200m+ buildings in U/C and prep, more than Guangzhou, Shanghai and Beijing combined. I wish you post more recent photos of Shenzhen :cheers:


 
* SHENZHEN 2014
even though these are not my ideal pictures, but since you ask*


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*shanghai 2014

i see a trend that our world is becoming unreal, you can feel it even from the city's skyline --- which to me is very real compared to virtual world world of internet and information controlled by internet 
*












stretched out by matteroffact, on Flickr










lujiazui tint by matteroffact, on Flickr









Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr









view of huangpu river at sunset time.jpg by Danny.Hu, on Flickr









20131026-DSCF9833unbenannte Fotosession.jpg by borwi, on Flickr









Yuyuan Bazaar with Shanghai Cityline in Backgroud, Shanghai, China by CamelKW, on Flickr









shanghai Night by L-E-N-G, on Flickr










Shanghai Presenting - Lujiazui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/7727193...n/photostream/









Tile by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

can it be called as skyline?

i guess,a chinese trandational skyline


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*yuyuan, shanghai

this maybe the best place to feel the rich and flarious of ancient china*


（take bus line 64 or line930) from shanghai railway station , or Shanghai subway line 10


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

The Bund

just say" wai tan" or wo yao qu( i wanna go to) waitan

everybody know "waitan"


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*shanghai 2014

is shanghai going to overtake newyork?


at least,shanghai has the potential*

PYKtures in Asia 2014 by PYKtures' Life, on Flickr









PYKtures in Asia 2014 by PYKtures' Life, on Flickr










PYKtures in Asia 2014 by PYKtures' Life, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconn...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconn...n/photostream/










city creek by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Traditional and Modern by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------

